# Sugar rush next week? Boston to Sugarloaf or Sugarbush?



## Root16 (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone want to join me on a day trip to Sugarloaf or Sugarbush leaving Boston in the wee hours of the morning next week? I can't go Monday, but I should be able to go Tuesday or Wednesday. www.onthesnow.com has 9" of zero calorie goodness forecasted for Sugarloaf this weekend, but the latest weather.com forecast video indicated Sugarbush was going to be an all snow event, leading me to believe it will also receive close to a foot this weekend. I'm happy to go to either mountain, but Sugarbush is an hour closer and I have a free midweek ticket there as well. Looking to do mainly tree skiing. I'd also be happy to meet someone at a mountain. I don't like tree skiing alone, so am looking for adventurous minded folk to ski with.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 16, 2015)

$17 to ski at Mt Ellen on St Patrick's Day on Tuesday


----------



## billski (Mar 16, 2015)

If you're interested in Jay Peak on Thursday I can get you a cheap voucher.  That's the only midweek I can do this week.


----------



## Root16 (Mar 17, 2015)

billski said:


> If you're interested in Jay Peak on Thursday I can get you a cheap voucher.  That's the only midweek I can do this week.



Yes! Where are you located? I'm in Cambridge, MA. Jay would actually be preferable to the Loaf since it's closer and has more fresh snow.


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2015)

Root16 said:


> Yes! Where are you located? I'm in Cambridge, MA. Jay would actually be preferable to the Loaf since it's closer and has more fresh snow.


  Hey roo,   Mishka already jumped, but I have an extra seat in my car.  I live in Lexington.  The converstation is in the trips folder:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/136122-Jay-daytrip-from-Boston-March-19th-thursday


----------



## mishka (Mar 17, 2015)

Root16
I have 2fo1 midweek and J also if it hasn't been canceled as Wachusett pass holder 50% at Jay ...so something can be done to help you out if you join us on Thursday


----------



## Root16 (Mar 17, 2015)

Great! I would like to join you guys on Thursday.


----------

